# Cocobolo Wounded Weasel



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Heres's the latest Wounded Weasel. Like always it is high-pitched and raspy. Blow it softly or pour the coals to it. This is my most productive call for all predators.




























$22 to your door anywhere in the U.S. Paypal or M.O.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a must have call in my opinion fellas. Grab it quick. Great sound, look, and feel. Quality craftsmanship also.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

How much did he pay you for that plug?









Kidding...sent a PM, but it looks nice, and advertising here for the "most productive predator call" has piqued my interest, for sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ata boy! You will be very pleased. As good as the sound is.... I really like that it is easy to run this call at low or high volume. Some enclosed reed calls don't work or sound as good at different volume levels.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Dirty, your check is in the mail!









Seriously, I can't think of a predator be it furred or feathered that somebody, somewhere hasn't called in with a Wounded Weasel call. If I had only one call, it would be one of these. As it is, I have them on all my lanyards and extras in my truck and in my Jeep. I use them more than all my other calls combined.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, how can I say no to that?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

SOLD!!!! To the man that will soon be whack'n and stack'n the critters in his neck of the woods.

Your grey foxes will flat out run over your when using this call. Carry a shotgun loaded with BB shot. Bobcats will come too, but they'll probably be sneaky. Coyotes???? hmm....can't figure them out. One time they sneak, another time they run over you and still other times they do a low altitude fly-by.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as they show up, I don't care if it's fast or slow. I'm sure I'll care after I miss the shot, but that's a worry for another day...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You've got a top notch call..............


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Quality built call for sure. Once you call em in, this thing could serve as a weapon. Just make sure you swing for the head!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab Tonka ! Thanks for buying from the guys who support us !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

NICE CALL There!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!----good grab Tonka----sb


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice call... if Ed didn't have all my $$$ and my daughter on the phone all day long I would of got that one...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, all for the nice comments. These are handy calls at 2-1/2" OAL and 1-1/4" across the bell.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Dirty, your check is in the mail!


LOL Thanks but, I am just speaking the truth. It is hard to get a call to sound good at different volumes. You figured it out.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Received this call in the mail tonight. Thanks, Weasel!

Made my dogs go nukkin' futz, that's for sure...and man, this thing is LOUD!

Got here just in time to give it a shot tomorrow in the desert. I'll be sure to let you know if it calls any coyotes..


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck and don't forget your camera. Those Wounded Weasel Calls have a pitch that's hard on the ears. I can set off nearly every dog in the neighborhood.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

tonka, start calling a little softer, don't start blasting right off. If no response in several minutes bring the volume up a little at a time, then taper off to the lower volume again.......JMO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I start out soft calling too. I don't normally bring it back down though. Once I get to the louder volume I stop and wait. This is why I like this call so much though. I can play it soft and it sounds good. I can play it loud and it sounds good.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> This is why I like this call so much though. I can play it soft and it sounds good. I can play it loud and it sounds good.


same here Rick!!


----------

